# Hi I'm new, and in need of help =[



## Gippie (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi ^^ I'm 16 years old, female, from Canada. I've been suffering from anxiety for years. Just last week, something very strange happened to me- depersonalization. It has been a week now and it won't go away. I am afraid it will never go away... I fear if it doesn't soon I will go insane... and thinking about it makes me anxious... which only makes it worse... and ... please, this is my first time ever feeling this way. How long does it usually last? Will I ever be normal again??? How do you get through it? =[ I've had a positive attitude up til now, but I am so scared it will never end...


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

First things first, take a deep breathe and relax even though it might seem impossible at the moment. Duration and recovery varies for everyone, look around the site to check out people's personal stories and their paths to recovery. Thinking about dp/dr can definitely make things worse, so focus on getting better. Are you seeing a therapist or psychologist? If not get one and start getting help, the earlier the better.

A little off topic, where abouts are you from in Canada? Not trying to be a creep, I promise! It's just cool to see people from Canada on here (I'm from Winnipeg, and yes, it sucks )


----------



## Gippie (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm from Ontario! =]
Thanks for the support. It's been 3 weeks now... sigh... still hasn't gone away. I'm always afraid I'm actually not going through depersonalization, and something else that will never go away ='[
Hopefully just anxious thoughts and I will recover soon...
Do I have to see a phyciatrist, or do you think I can pull through myself?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Everyone worries that what they have isn't derealization or depersonalization. That is just part of the game!

And no you dont have to see a psychiatrist. Some people are helped by them, some people are not. Personally a would reccomend not seeing one. Alot of them are ignorant about these types of things, and may give you a wrong diagnosis. I honestly would not go. If you go to anyone, just goto a therapist who will talk with you without trying to label your condition and get you on a ton of meds.


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

Do u find things are better in the evening?


----------



## Gippie (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I mean, I feel better in the dark because my vision is less intense, though I feel best when I'm sleeping x]


----------

